# Dayum - That would hurt!



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Ouch vract:


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Ouchie wawa! Perhaps next time they will use their brains before they try something like that.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Funny how many videos are out there of people doing something stupid while someone stands off in the distance video taping it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That's the smart one!

BTW: I just found a little more of the story ...


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Now that's gonna leave a mark.  What a bunch of moronic twits, everyone should know that you drive the other Jeep out into the surf and get in front of the stuck Jeep and push while the other guys that are there get in front of the stuck Jeep and push.... So you will have a stuck Jeep trying to pudh another Stuck Jeep while the other guys are pushing against both of them...now that sounds like something I betcha I could talk those mental midgets into.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

People like that win the darwin award every year. Secondly why was the rope attached to the bumper instead of the frame anyhow?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. :gaah:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Holy crap, we spend all winter trying to keep salt off of our vehicles,and these rocket scientist drive into salt water. I guess that also explains towing from the bumper instead of a hitch.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

Guess it would be fair to say alcohol was involved


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

From a physics POV the guy was lucky that it was the entire bumper which flew off and hit him rather than the rope snapping and whiplashing him. The bumper was more massive and the impact spread over a larger area of his body, but with the rope the velocity would have been higher and the impact would be concentrated onto one small area of his body.

Check it out:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Rope or cable don't whip like that by themselves, a piece of steel broke for it to launch like that, i have seen lots of rope and cable failures, they snap back but with a lot less force, because they are made of strand which don't all break at the same time.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

A friend of mine (TI - you know her too) had a hook snap while trying to snatch someone else outta trouble, and then bury itself through the passenger headrest of her Jeep and then finish its destructive pass in her windshield ...

She didn't stop shakin' the rest of the weekend!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Bobbb said:


> From a physics POV the guy was lucky that it was the entire bumper which flew off and hit him rather than the rope snapping and whiplashing him. The bumper was more massive and the impact spread over a larger area of his body, but with the rope the velocity would have been higher and the impact would be concentrated onto one small area of his body.


As one who works with rope under tension regularly, I concur. A 5000lb test rope snapping under pressure can be deadly. Not something you want to on the receiving end of.

On another rope safety issue; don't EVER wrap a rope around your arm or wrist for a better grip. If the other end of it has more pulling power than you do, you will lose that hand or arm.

Many years ago I read about a game of tug-o-war at a company picnic. The fellow at the front end of the losing team quite literally had his hand torn off at the wrist.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I grew up around cables, chains, straps, rigging. I've actually snapped a nylon tow strap (tow starting a 21,835 lb. road grader with a "small" 6,800 lb. vehicle). There's a lot of stored energy in a stretchy nylon strap, that's what allows you to take a run and hit it. I've pulled a fire truck with a half ton pickup using that method. Standing close between the vehicles was suicidally stupid. You always assume something might break, and you make sure nobody is in the bight. Apparently, the towing vehicle was using a hitch which was merely bolted to the rear bumper with no reinforcing or anchor to the frame. The weight of the bumper did slow the strap down a lot. Normally, when they get loose they move FAST. 

Oh well, I'm sure someone there learned a lesson. 

And the strap would eventually have worked, if they'd just kept on with modest hits and no wheelspinning.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Came across this today.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-204_162-57567796/tug-of-war-can-be-a-dangerous-game-expert-warns/

*Tug-of-war can be a dangerous game, expert warns*

It may be a childhood game, but tug-of-war injuries can be serious and lead to permanent consequences.

Edith Rodriguez and Pablo Ocegueda, students in South El Monte High School in South El Monte, Calif., were playing tug-of-war during a lunchtime spirit week activity when their fingers were severed by the rope, CBS station KCBS in Los Angeles reported.

"They wrapped the rope around their hands and somehow the rope when on to snap, I guess it created some extra tension and caused the injuries," Los Angeles County Fire Inspector Brian Riley told KNX 1070.

Students initially cheered when the rope broke, but then quickly realized what happened. According to KTLA, about 40 students were participating in the game.

"They were just both in shock, staring at their hands. They didn't know what to do," Jennifer Jiminez, a freshman at the school told KCBS.

Los Angeles County-USC Medical Center confirmed to CBSNews.com that the students were brought there after the incident, and that they underwent surgery last night to reattach their fingers. They currently are in stable condition.

"Loops, knots and other types of 'holdings' -- used to wrap the rope around hands or any part of the body is extremely dangerous -- and can place individuals at risk for finger and hand injuries, including traumatic amputations and joint dislocations," Dr. Robert Glatter, emergency medicine physician at Lenox Hill Hospital in New York, told CBSNews.com by email. He was not involved treating the students.

Though he sees more tug-of-war rope burn injuries than amputations, Glatter understands how it could happen.

"When using a rope that is coated or slippery, there is often a tendency to wrap it around ones hand to obtain a better grip. This is actually against the 'rules' which states that the rope should be held with a natural grip, with both palms facing upward with fingers wrapped around the rope," Glatter explained, adding that if you loop your hands around the rope it's harder to let go of it.

These are not the first reported injuries caused by tug-of-war.

In 1997, two men had their left arms torn off when a rope snapped during a tug-of-war in Taiwan that involved some 1,600 participants. Doctors managed to reattach the limbs.

Two Colorado boys partially severed their hands during a tug-of-war game between Lutheran High School's senior and junior football players in 2007, KUSA-TV reported.

In 2008, an 8-year-old girl nearly lost four fingers when her hand got tangled in a rope during a tug-of-war in Fergus Falls, Minnesota. The fingers remained attached by tendons and were reattached.

*Glatter said players should never loop their limbs with the rope to get a better grip.*

"It is important for a tug-of-war game organizer working with adults or children to carefully review safety issues, and proper techniques with all participants," he said.


----------

